# Jailbird husky



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

"Nobody knowsss the trouble I've seen... nooo body knowwwss!!"












Double occupancy. 











Miko and his cousin, Rocky (my BFF's pup).









The third pic was taken as we were waiting at the vet's office. Rocky's tail was flaccid all day so his mama thought he'd broken it... I'm pretty sure Miko chomped on it and bruised it, but it's okay now.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I like the last photo the best :wink:

Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I like the last photo the best :wink:
> 
> Gorgeous dogs!


Thanks! He was being such a good boy, I made him "wait" so we could take the picture, then I let him devour it there in the store.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Pretty Miko!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful dog, they have so much personality


----------

